# What would be your one-board quiver?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

159 billy goat split with sparks lt....cause it takes me where I want to go


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes - Big City


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Lib Tech TRS with NOW IPO bindings

Truly an all-mountain freestyle board, and incredibly responsive bindings.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton custom or custom x, cartel, or diode bindings. 

A better question would be what's the best single quiver board for your riding style, pure park guys will have a very different answer than guys who ride powder mostly.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Burton custom or custom x, cartel, or diode bindings.
> 
> A better question would be what's the best single quiver board for your riding style, pure park guys will have a very different answer than guys who ride powder mostly.


exactly i was thinkin salomander with rk30s 
guess where i like to ride ahah


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes...this is the question I should have asked. Thanks GrayDragon!

I'm a bit torn...but if my house was burning and I could only grab one board:

2012 Billy Goat with Salomon Chief bindings


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I've really been liking my echelon avenger for a do everything board with a pair of flux's


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Lamps said:


> A better question would be what's the best single quiver board for your riding style, pure park guys will have a very different answer than guys who ride powder mostly.


Yah, I thought of this, but left it open for each responder.

If you only ride backcountry, or only ride park, answer accordingly, but state that you only ride certain terrain.

If you do a little of everything, it should make for an interesting answer!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Was a bit reluctant to answer, cause the lady is not my optimal do it all board... 



d2cycles said:


> I'm a bit torn...but if my house was burning and I could only grab one board:


... but after reading this ^^^ it was very obvious "aaaw... the heck with moguls... I need to save my best days in my life FUN board!"

2013 Jones Flagship with Ride Fame bindings (uhm... no park n rails, obviously )


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

210cm Radd Air Tanker. All the board you need for park, powder, carving, trees, breaking the sound barrier, or being a conversation piece in the lift line.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fucking airplane...*



BurtonAvenger said:


> 210cm Radd Air Tanker. All the board you need for park, powder, carving, trees, breaking the sound barrier, or being a conversation piece in the lift line.




Theres a 200 next to my Proto. The guy riding it was so stoked "Ill never go back to small boards man, this thing is radical!!!!"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well more is better this is Americuh!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

^ the effective edge on that fucking thing is longer than all my boards


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Waxing that thing must be a motherfucker.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Capita NAS 159 + 2014 Contact Pro


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

couple of 2x4's, nails and some rubber bands. enough.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Burton 2008 Jussi 159 with cartel bindings- love this setup, not for the park but beasts everything else season after season


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Bindings is easy - Now IPO. Class binding also changeable flex.


----------



## SHREDallDAY (May 7, 2013)

*My only board*

161 never summer cobra x with cartels


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

157 NS proto for me (with the base bevel changed from factory 0 to 1/1). Handles the sort of riding I do really nicely. I'd also be happy with a GNU - Riders choice.

Not sure on bindings, I've got union contacts, but I'm not entirely happy with them...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Theres a 200 next to my Proto. The guy riding it was so stoked "Ill never go back to small boards man, this thing is radical!!!!"


Sorry, forgive this NooB for my ignorance and the attempt at thread jacking,..

But, Seriously? You can actually turn on that thing???? :blink: _...IN TREES??_ It looks like it's got an 8 or 10 inch setback to the bindings!!! I could see it goin' Mach 10 bombing a straight line down slope, or maybe even creating enough lift on it's surface area so you turn into a "Glider" after clearing the knuckle, but it looks like it would be a _MONSTER_ to try and maneuver?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

The setup that i bought at the end of last season: LibTech T.Rice with Flow NXT-FRX bindings. I don't do any park riding - unless I take a wrong turn - and this combo handles the rest rather well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Theres a 200 next to my Proto. The guy riding it was so stoked "Ill never go back to small boards man, this thing is radical!!!!"


Haha, your Proto looks like a childs toy. 
Do you know the brand or was it custom made? I know someone who would be highly interested


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> Do you know the brand or was it custom made?)


I'm pretty sure that's the Rad-Air Tanker 200 BA mentioned earlier in this thread.
Check their website for some behemoth boards.

Edit: Neni, for shame! Their international headquarters is in Switzerland!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Evo 150 been working for me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think technically BA mentioned a 210, but yea this is a 200cm Rad Air Tanker. Aluminum topsheet for uber dampening.

Pretty sure if you take it into the trees you have to just run over them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Radd Air Tankers are actually really flimsy which gives them a lot of play so you can toss it around. I don't recommend people ride them but riding something that big just requires knowing how to exaggerate your movements. Big boards aren't for everyone and there's that "special" breed that wants them. I've ridden stuff bigger than 170 and you go really really fast and hold an edge really well. Jibbing is kind of hard.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Check their website for some behemoth boards.
> 
> Edit: Neni, for shame! Their international headquarters is in Switzerland!


Never seen, never heard of... :blush: haha, the shop I rented the splits would be one of the listed dealers. 




BurtonAvenger said:


> The Radd Air Tankers are actually really flimsy which gives them a lot of play so you can toss it around. I don't recommend people ride them but riding something that big just requires knowing how to exaggerate your movements. Big boards aren't for everyone and there's that "special" breed that wants them. I've ridden stuff bigger than 170 and you go really really fast and hold an edge really well. Jibbing is kind of hard.


Biggest I've ridden was a Coal 168, thats big enough for my 120lbs . Yes, defenitely had to exaggerate my movements :laugh: slow turns were bit hard, but the faster, the easier. Was pretty amazed by the carving abilities of this board.

Anyway, the Tanker could be interestig for the husband. He was thinking about getting a 180 next. Hope, I find a review on it of you


EDIT: nope... found no reviews, neither here nor anywhere online more recent than 2008. 
Mind to give some more impressions? We know how Custom X, Raptor, Highlife, Flagship ride, (but at "normal" lenghs around 158-164). Anything comparable? Would you recomnend it to a guy who only rides pow and good old euro carves and loves insane speeds. No park/jib


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Jibbing is kind of hard.


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> A better question would be what's the best single quiver board for your riding style, pure park guys will have a very different answer than guys who ride powder mostly.


For me it's the Virus Avalanche FLP AFT with Burton Diodes. Long effective adge and long sidecut radius for carving on non-pow days, good setback, rockered nose and light weight for motoring through the powder, trees, etc. It even jumps well when I've taken it through the park. Never tried jibbing on it, and it's tough to ride switch... So not a freestyle board. But big air it's fine.



neni said:


> Biggest I've ridden was a Coal 168, thats big enough for my 120lbs .


Which Coal were you on? I'd like to try the Coal XT... There's a Coal Race (BX board) for sale at a local shop, and I REALLY want to try it!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Which Coal were you on? I'd like to try the Coal XT... There's a Coal Race (BX board) for sale at a local shop, and I REALLY want to try it!


Guess it was the XT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Guess it was the XT


What did you think of it?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> What did you think of it?


I'm pretty sure you'd like it. It's very fast, stable and carves as hell. First impression (from over here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/74850-groomer-board-help-me-choose-9.html)



neni said:


> Holy crap! Got a eyes-opener afternoon. After two days on the Sherlock I felt pretty ok on it, but far from confident enough to charge. Had a little "groomer carve board" chat with a guy at the bar. He went to fetch his board and asked: wanna try my baby? You might like it: *Volkl Coal XT 168 *
> 
> Thick fog at the top, chopped up slopes. Well, I presume there were bumps, haven't seen them  and what's best: didn't feel them! The Coal cut through them like a knife. No worries to get bucked off, just ride! Well dampened compared to the Flagship. No worries about stability, it IS stable. Dared to straight line the runout immediately. Felt at home again. Although a monster board for my size (it's only 4cm smaller than me) and even though the stance was a bit wide and the bindings too big, I felt immediately far more secure on this beast than on the Sherlock. It was surprisingly easy to handle. Bit heavy, but responsive, very fast edge to edge. Hop turn in moguls was a bit work, but hell, its a 168
> 
> ...


To answer my own question, I tried it again on an other day with colder afternoon and after riding the Flagship the entire day to get a better comparison. The Coal is a similar teeth rattle ride in crud :laugh: For good days n empty slopes it is among the three boards I liked most so far. Laborious but rewarding


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> To answer my own question, I tried it again on an other day with colder afternoon and after riding the Flagship the entire day to get a better comparison. The Coal is a similar teeth rattle ride in crud :laugh: For good days n empty slopes it is among the three boards I liked most so far. Laborious but rewarding


Sweet! I've heard it's great but sort of a one hit wonder. Great at hard carving but that's about it. Was curious to see what you thought! I'm still thinking about buying the Coal Race one of these days... Basically the XT with a boardercross shape and almost no lift on the tail.

Wacked!


----------

